# [EVDL] Best bang for the buck battery



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi EVeryone!

I don't follow this list real close and I realize many of 
the discussions here are related to the various battery 
technologies both old and new. Hence, I'm not up to date on 
what's available right now and the current street prices.

I have a 48vdc, 55AH, traction pack operating an Etek PM 
motor on my converted 1976 Kawasaki KZ400 motorcycle. My 
pack is on its way out and in need of replacement. As y'all 
are aware lead has gone up in recent years. I originally 
paid about $80 per battery three and a half years ago and 
now a replacement is $150!

At that price I'm seriously considering other technologies. 
I've been looking and attempting to price some alternative 
batteries. I've looked a some Saft stuff for aircraft and 
standby power supplies, flooded Ni-Cads, Lithium developer's 
kits from A123, Ping's lithium on eBay, and a couple of others.

I'd like to keep my on board charges which are 2 Chargetek 
CT500s. Each is a three-stage charger with two isolated 
12vdc outputs rated at 2.5 amps. So, as you can see I'll be 
charging my new pack at a slow rate hopefully negating the 
need for a BMS on the more advanced packs.

Anyone care to weigh in on what you think would give me the 
most bang for the buck?

Thanks!
Bob Tregilus
http://ElectricNevada.org

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

>Ping's lithium on eBay, and a couple of others.

I've heard a lot about these, but never seen them, that I know of.

What's the link to his batts on ebay?

Thanks,
Brian




> Bob Tregilus <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Hi EVeryone!
> >
> > I don't follow this list real close and I realize many of
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Message: 1
> Date: Fri, 23 May 2008 10:28:27 -0500
> From: "Brian Pikkula" <[email protected]>
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Best bang for the buck battery
> To: "Electric Vehicle Discussion List" <[email protected]>
> Message-ID:
> <[email protected]>
> Content-Type: text/plain; charset=ISO-8859-1
> 
>> Ping's lithium on eBay, and a couple of others.
> 
> I've heard a lot about these, but never seen them, that I know of.
> 
> What's the link to his batts on ebay?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian
> 

Brian it's: http://stores.ebay.com/PingBattery

Also, he replied to an email I sent as follows:

Hi Pingping227 -

I have an application where I could use 2 - 48V 20AH LiFePO4 
batteries (in parallel for a total of 40AH) in an electric 
motorcycle using an Etek motor. The maximum - momentary - 
current draw is around 160 amps. Continuous current draw is 
around 30 - 55 amps.

1.) Do you think your batteries on eBay would work in my 
application?

2.) Is it the battery monitoring system (BMS) that limits 
the current draw?

3.) Can I remove the BMS in my application?

4.) If I bought 2 batteries is there any savings on the 
shipping costs?

Thanks!

Be well,
Bob Tregilus
in Reno, NV USA

-

Dear Bob,

Hi Bob, For our current products, we don't recommend use 
them in series or in parallel. If you want to use them in 
parallel, you should add diodes to avoid current between 2 
packs. 1) 160amps is too high. 2) yes, the BMS limits the 
current, 2C max. 3) You could remove it, but will avoid the 
warranty. 4) yes, you could save some shipping cost if buy 2 
packs. However, recently EMS has stopped shipping batteries. 
So, now we have to commute to UPS for shipping. They charge 
higher cost. Any questions, please feel free to contact me. 
Best regards, Ping






_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Users in the electric assist bike forums have a lot of praise for Ping. 
I've seen many claims of a good product, good service, and honest 
dealing. Of course that's just hearsay from my POV, but you can go look 
in those forums. He continually claims that his batteries are no good 
in an EV, which is a good sign. Perhaps in the future he'll have some 
that will be EV-worthy.

>>> Ping's lithium on eBay, and a couple of others.
>>> 
>> I've heard a lot about these, but never seen them, that I know of.
>>
>> What's the link to his batts on ebay?
>>
>> Thanks,
>> Brian
>>
>> 
>
> Brian it's: http://stores.ebay.com/PingBattery
> 

_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

